# Solved: Will MS Office 2010 run under Win 8.1 64 bit? (moved from Windows 8 forum)



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

I just bought a new HP Pavilion preloaded with Windows 8.1 64-bit. So far I am very unimpressed with Win 8.1!

I just tried to install MS Office 2010 from my original DVD. I have the product key. I typed it in and MS accepted it. The installation seemed to proceed, although it also seemed to take a long time. Eventually it said I needed to reboot for the installation to complete. So I selected that and the machine started to restart but never fully restarted. I sat here and watched the word restarting and the little wheel of dots going in circles for nearly 5 minutes. By the end of that time, the hard drive light on the unit was not blinking much at all. Maybe one quick blink every 10-15 seconds or so. So I powered down, and from that point on nothing seems to be working right at all. 

Eventually I just uninstalled MS Office 2010 (it did appear on the list of installed programs). At that point, there were none of the usual MS Office shortcuts on my desktop that I'm used to seeing.

Now the system seems to be behaving somewhat erratically, but it does work. 

Was the problem that MS Office 2010 just won't work in Win 8.1 at all? Or has something else gone wrong?


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

I just bought a new HP Pavilion preloaded with Win 8.1 64-bit. I'm singularly unimpressed so far!

I have a netgear wifi router. When I first turned on the machine, it found the network and i connected to wifi properly. I did a bunch of stuff with no problems related to wifi that I could see.

I then tried to install MS Office 2010 from my original DVD. I have the product key and MS accepted it and did the installation. But it said I needed to reboot to finish that and the reboot never rebooted! After watching the "no-progress" wheel whirl and turn for nearly 5 minutes, I powered down. When I then manually restarted, that didn't work until I did it twice. Finally, I got back up and running and since then no wifi! I can connect using the ethernet cable but why would all that I've done render the wifi network undetectable by the computer? The lights on the router indicate it's working right, so what's wrong?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have merged your threads - as it may all be related to the same issue

i suspect you have a problem on the windows 8 PC

do a restore back to before you tried to install office

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

Go *Start*>>*All Programs*>>*Accessories*>>*System Tools*>>*System Restore*


Click in the radio button *Choose a different restore point* 
Click *Next*
put a tick in *Show more restore points*
Pick a *Date before this happened* 
Click *Next *
This should restore the PC to that time & date

you may need to use safemode to do the restore. As the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu will appear - choose *safemode*

*  windows 8 *
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3443387/how-use-system-restore-in-windows-8/


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have MS Office 2010 Pro on my Win 8.1 laptops and there is no problems at all. So it is compatible with 8.1


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

Etaf,

Here's what I've done and what's happening.

1. I did the restore and I got a message window saying it had been done correctly.
2. I logged on and reached the desktop. Within seconds, I got the BSOD and a message saying there was a problem and Windows had to restart. The msg window said I could search online after restarting, for info re NTSF_FILE_SYSTEM. I have not done that yet.
3. I restarted and again reached the desktop and for a few seconds did nothing.
4. While at the desktop, the progress wheel whirred a few times for a few seconds each time.
5. A message window appeared. The title was Another instance is running. The message said Configuration system failed to initialize.
6. While that window was on the screen, before I could click OK, another window appeared. The title said PCClean Maestro. I knew this was from some 3rd party software that had been installed by others that I don't want. I had already removed it before the MS Office issue but the restore put it back on. It appears to launch itself by itself.
7. I clicked OK on window #6. It reappeared! I clicked OK again. It launched my browser and opened up a bunch of popup ads!!! I finally got all that closed and clicked OK once more and it stopped!
8. I clicked OK on window #5.
9. Then I uninstalled the PC programs!
10. I shut down completely.
11. I restarted again, logged in again, and once I reached the desktop message window #5 appeared again!
12. I clicked OK one more time, and it now appears stable.

Then I logged onto Techguy to send you this message. I got some stupid survey which, insanely, I answered! Boy was that a mistake!

Now, once I get to my message to try to type this answer to you, all I get is one popup ad and web page (new tab in Firefox) after another! Right in the middle of typing this response!

I finally got closed out of Techguy completely, trying to stop the popups. Since the computer still does not have Office, I had to go to my gmail account to find a stable screen I could use as a sort of fake word processor, to type this message! I'll now try to copy/paste this text into a real Techguy page to see if I can get some more of your help, since you've been very helpful up till this point!

I'm not a happy camper right now, at Win 8.1 or Techguy!

_*<Edited Post for language, abbreviations and *** - ETAF >*_


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

firstly i have removed all the **** 
theres no need to use those or that type of language on the forums here - please re-read the rules

next - you have virus/malware on the PC 
techguy does not ask for surveys or produce pop-ups - so no need to blame TSG here 
we are after all trying to help you for free



> While that window was on the screen, before I could click OK, another window appeared. The title said PCClean Maestro. I knew this was from some 3rd party software that had been installed by others that I don't want. I had already removed it before the MS Office issue but the restore put it back on. It appears to launch itself by itself.
> 
> 7. I clicked OK on window #6. It reappeared! I clicked OK again. It launched my browser and opened up a bunch of popup ads!!! I finally got all that closed and clicked OK once more and it stopped!


 thats probably installed as a PUP (Potentially Unwanted Program) installed with something you installed OR installed by malware

You have a virus/malware on the PC - not the fault of Windows 8 or techguy

I have moved to the virus / malware forum

Now read this stickie
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html

and someone will reply - maytake 48-72hours for a reply , as only approved specialist are allowed to work in that forum
and for FREE

OR

you can use the factory recovery USB/DVD you where asked to create during the set-up process to re-install a fresh copy of window 8 
But make sure you copy all your data first


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

Thx. Sorry for expressing my frustration improperly.

I didn't think about viruses. I should have. 

I was never asked to create any sort of recovery DVD upon 1st startup so I don't have one! I bought the HP at Best Buy and right out of the box it had Win 8.1 on it. So how big a problem is that if I really do need to go back to square 1?!

I'm running mcafee now. The HP came with it. So far, 40% done, it has found no viruses! First time in my life I actually hope it does! Premature to ask, of course, but if it finds none at all, given that I have no recovery DVD, what do I do next?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

mcafee may not find anything 
(also its only a trial - so depending on how long you have had the PC - maybe out of date - unless you purchased ), as it does not scan for malware - there are other programs for that - which the specialists will take you through
the recovery is on a partition on the PC so you can restore to factory reset using the onboard recovery partition
but its always worth creating a DVD set of USB set - with windows 8 its usually a USB and on HP you need a 32GB stick , usb drive - BUT i know a while ago HP had issues with scandisc so i tend to use kingston or PNY makes

how to do a recovery on HP windows 8/8.1 PCs
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c03489643

how to create a recovery USB drive
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c03529751


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

Thx again. I have a toshiba 1TB external drive I used for routine backups on the door machine (whose mobo I fried but that's a different thread). Will the toshiba work for my recovery HD or should I really use a new 32gb USB stick? Either way is ok with me.


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

Shoulda said "old machine". I can't type on an iPhone!

Mcafee is pbly vintage early 2015 at best.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Mcafee is pbly vintage early 2015 at best.


 do you pay a subscription 
if not - what do you use for an upto date current antivirus

a newusb stick - then you can just leave it safely in a drawer
windows 8 /8.1 does allow for image copies to be made- so that maybe useful on the 1TB drive

Image copy
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c03544793


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm shopping for a new 32 GB stick now.

I just bought the new HP yesterday, so I'm still using the free trial version of Mc Afee it came with.

On the old machine, I was using AVG 2015 and I'm happy with it. But I haven't moved anything to the new HD yet, and I won't till I'm sure the new machine is healthy.

Ive never understood images. So unless it's important in the current malware context, I think I'll leave that for another day.

Thx again, etaf.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

While we wait for a specialist to reply - and we may need to close this post and restart a new post 
BUT 
i'm going to suggest running a few programs

Adwcleaner, malwarebytes and superantispyware

first

Please note the following:


*I'm only running some limited tools here - this is NOT the full cleaning process, its to save some time until a specialist picks up your post. At which point I will nolonger be replying here and allow the specialist to take over.*.
The following programs will remove the most common malware and so at the end of the process , the PC maybe clean - Although a Specialist will be able to check and give an all clear.
*do NOT install/re-install any programs or run any fixes or scanners unless told to do so*.
I would advise backing up all your important documents, personal data files and photos to a CD or DVD drive.
Do not back up any Applications (programs). These should be re-installed from the original source CD(s) or website(s).
Be sure to follow the directions and run tools/scans in the order listed.
If you are getting any support on this issue from any other forum, please advise, as a) this wastes a lot of time and b) can cause issues on the PC as we do not know what else is being suggested.

-------------------------------------------------------------
*AdwCleaner Download and Run*
Download * Adware Cleaner* and save it to your desktop or somewhere you can find it.
*Take care NOT to click on any ad, like from PC Optimizer Pro. The correct link is the button labelled "Download Now @Bleeping Computer".*

Close your browser and double click the AdwCleaner icon on your desktop.

Click on the *Scan* button, accept any prompts that appear, and allow it to run. 
It may take several minutes to complete. 
When it is done, the *Scan* button will be dim down, and it will wait for you to make any exceptions to its suggested removals. Don't make any exceptions or uncheck anything
Click on the *Cleaning* button, accept any prompts that appear, and allow the system to *Reboot*. 
You will then be presented with the report. Copy & Paste it into a reply here.
If you lose track of the log, it is saved in this folder C:\AdwCleaner\
The filename will be adwcleaner[xx].txt, where [xx] will be S1, or S2, etc. whichever filename is newest.

I have found that adwcleaner actually needs to be run a few times ( Three usually ) to fully clean out the malware this tool can detect

Please make sure you post a reply here for each log created

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

Thx again. With all the choices I'm confronted with, I'm not sure which to do first.

Should I make the recovery USB first?

Then run the software you list above? Then begin the process of posting on the virus board and follow those instructions (I have NOT posted there yet at all)?

Or should I just do a factory reset, which the HP help page seems to say would solve my problem by letting me go back to square 1 and start all over again, cleanly.


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

should have asked in prev msg: can I safely download and run the software you listed, given that my system is probably infected?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As you purchased yesterday, if theres an issue doing the recovery you should be able to take back.

Probably the quickest would be to do a factory restore back to the condition the PC was when new
The recovery process should work OK , directly from the PC as it is now - The only reason I make the 32GB recovery USB is if theres an issue on the Harddrive and it will not recover

You could wait until you get the 32GB USB drive and create the recovery drive first - so if something does go wrong , then you can use the USB to boot and re-install

You are in the virus malware forum now - and you only need to post a new thread, when I actually suggest that.

You can download the software and run adwcleaner - BUT if the virus/malware is of the type that blocks the programs running you will know as it wont work.


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I understand! Thx again. I'll do the USB first. Then hit it with a sledgehammer, by doing the factory restore. And then just start over again! If all that fails, it's back to Best Buy on Monday!

Thx again.

Now if the wind would only die down at St. Andrews, I could watch some golf instead!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yep, to all 
And now the final is on Monday
Which is a shame as my son is mad about golf and usually at someones house they have a golf session watching on TV etc


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

9 pm my time here. I've done two factory resets! 1st failed immediately, at 1%. 2nd worked ok. No help. Nothing is working right. 

I couldn't even download adwcleaner from any site, using MSIE-11. Nothing at all. No matter which site I chose, clicking on its download button produced a blank page tab in IE and no response at all after that.

I did manage to download my previous version of AVG2015, while I was still using firefox, but when I ran a whole computer scan, the 1st time I got the BSOD at 2% complete, and on the 2nd try I got it again, this time at 77%!

I give up!

Thank you for your help, but I'm convinced there's something fundamentally wrong with the whole unit. I'm taking the whole thing back to Best Buy tomorrow.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like the best thing to do , is to replace
A factory reset should have resolved the issue if its a virus/malware

When you get the new machine - make the USB drive


----------

